
Seasteads: Self-Isolation for the Ultra Wealthy - harambae
https://www.bllnr.com/innovation/seasteading-could-be-the-way-we-ll-live-in-future
======
duxup
Outside some unique individuals... I really don't see this as much more than a
huge cost and hassle for little to no upside.

~~~
aaron695
It makes for an interesting world.

For millions (billions?) James Bond movies are kinda cool, these sort of
things help make these movie work.

We'll all be living in the same printed house all eating the same food soon
enough, lets not get there too soon.

------
perl4ever
A fancy name for houseboats?

